# Intel 7260 ac miniPCIe card, bluetooth broken

## Havin_it

Hi,

I probably deserve any told-you-so's I get for this. I have an HP dm1-4400sa notebook, which has an AMD mobo and a Ralink RT3290-based onboard miniPCIe wifi-n / bluetooth combo card.

I'm starting to meet more 802.11ac APs on my travels, and the verdammte bluetooth part of the card never worked under Linux anyway (there is an OEM driver floating around, but it's outdated and unreliable).

So, I got this Intel card as a replacement. My "due diligence" amounted to asking a buyer on Amazon whether it worked okay (got an enthusiastic "yes" to both wifi and bluetooth). Didn't occur to me that there might be more to check than this, or that the Intel card might not be entirely happy on an AMD mobo.

Now, the card does work for wifi (only tested up to 802.11n so far), although an early sign of trouble was that where the old card was wlo1, this one came up as wlp2s0 (still loving these catchy names but I guess they served a purpose for once), which I take to mean the kernel (or udev?) doesn't class the device as "onboard". Not sure how much this matters, just an observation.

As for the bluetooth: well... it's not working. The bluetooth firmware does get loaded, and hci0 comes up, but there's something missing: rfcomm. The module isn't loaded automatically, as it seems to be in other dmesg's I've seen on this subject.

Here's the Bluetooth-related bits of my current dmesg:

```
[    4.051652] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.20

[    4.051687] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    4.051690] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    4.051754] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    4.051907] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    4.051920] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    4.064067] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    4.081951] Bluetooth: hci0: read Intel version: 3707100180012d0d00

[    4.082489] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.7.10-fw-1.80.1.2d.d.bseq

[    4.097770] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[    4.098593] ums-realtek 3-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    4.100330] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    4.120697] usb 3-4: USB disconnect, device number 2

[    4.129709] scsi host1: usb-storage 3-4:1.0

[    4.130000] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-realtek

[    4.163889] input: HP WMI hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input14

[    4.209799] r8168 0000:06:00.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

[    4.247818] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware patch completed and activated

...

[    9.341213] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    9.341225] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    9.341242] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

```

The device appears in lsusb, as follows:

```
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x07dc 

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          177

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

```

From further reading, I suspect this might be a BIOS issue: the HP BIOS probably has customisations to allow the old card to work properly. (That's the bit I should have considered before buying.) I tried enabling a few of the other mfr-specific platform WMI  drivers in the kernel, in case they happen to supply the missing "quirk", but so far nothing. (Some people seem to try force-loading them, but I dunno if I like this idea...)

Or it could be kernel misconfiguration. That's what I'd chiefly like to rule out at this point. Here's the bluetooth-specific part of my .config, but please hit me with any questions regarding other parts if they may be relevant.

```
CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

# CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m

CONFIG_BT_BCM=m

CONFIG_BT_RTL=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCM is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set
```

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I have a laptop with an Intel 7260 controller plus Bluetooth, and Bluetooth works. I had to declare bnep rfcomm and hidp in /etc/conf.d/modules. Any of the output below of any help to you, by any chance?

```
# lspci | grep 7260

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev bb)
```

```
# lsusb -d 8087:07dc

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp.
```

```
# grep _BT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# uname -r

3.18.11-gentoo
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i blue

[    7.608198] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.19

[    7.608208] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    7.608214] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    7.608214] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    7.608227] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    7.633554] Bluetooth: hci0: read Intel version: 3707100180012d0d00

[    7.677319] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.7.10-fw-1.80.1.2d.d.bseq

[    7.825788] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware patch completed and activated

[   11.485260] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   11.485262] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   11.485269] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[   11.494202] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   11.494212] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   11.494216] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[   11.502949] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[   11.502957] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized
```

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/modules 

modules="r8169 nvidia agpgart fuse bnep rfcomm hidp uvcvideo cifs mmc_block sdhci-pci rtsx_pci snd-seq-midi vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt"
```

```
# lsmod | grep bt

btusb                  22292  0 

bluetooth             281637  27 bnep,hidp,btusb,rfcomm
```

```
# rc-update -v show | grep bluetooth

            bluetooth |      default
```

----------

## Havin_it

Hi Fitz  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the copious datadump! It certainly gives me a few ideas of other things to try.

I aligned my .config with what you have, took out a couple of red herrings (f.ex. I had Intel Protocol enabled before, which seemed like it might be necessary but obviously ain't as you don't have it) and just for a laugh I'm now building the whole Bluetooth stack (and the firmware blob for good measure) into the kernel. Might help... I already had to build-in the iwlwifi firmware to get that working.

I'm not even aware of the existence of /etc/conf.d/modules - is this for autoloading purposes, or something to do with initramfs config? (Note: I am possibly the last LXer in the world who isn't using an initramfs - I think these days this makes me such an edge-case that it causes me more trouble than just having one.)

Assuming the former, interesting that you need to force-load all of those modules, whereas all but rfcomm and hidp loaded automatically for me. Wonder if there's something in that.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Nothing to do with initramfs; it's to autoload the modules (for some reason I find I have to declare some -- not all -- modules in that file so that they are loaded at start-up). In fact, I don't use an initramfs on my Clevo W230SS laptop (well, recently I started using a minimal one just be able to update the CPU microcode early, but that has nothing at all to do with /etc/conf.d/modules).

See the Gentoo Handbook regarding /etc/conf.d/modules: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Parts/Installation/Kernel#Configuring_the_modules

----------

## ct85711

I can also say I also don't use an initramfs, stopped using one over 14 years ago and never seen any reason why I need to use one.

----------

## Havin_it

@Fitzcarraldo thanks for the info. I've not had to twiddle with modules in a while, when I last did so all that was in /etc/modules.autoload.d/ (IIRC). That probably dates me  :Neutral: 

Getting rid of extraneous modules, and baking the remaining modules and the firmware into the kernel (BTW, do you know you can do this with the CPU microcode as well? That's what I do) seems to have moved things forward a bit more. I have my hci0 device and can bring it up and scan using hciconfig/hcitool   :Very Happy:  (There is now a firmware error/crash in iwlwifi on boot, but it appears more wifi-centred and doesn't seem to affect operation, so one thing at a time lol)

The next set of annoyances, predictably, lie with the userland tools. I'm new to bluez5, but "bluetoothctl" actually takes keyboard input now (after a rebuild) and I've achieved pairing with and trusting my phone, but not connection: I get "Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed" (how helpful!). /var/log/messages shows this:

```
bluetoothd[4653]: a2dp-source profile connect failed for 5C:E8:EB:1B:1A:B7: Protocol not available
```

(Typical: A2DP was the bit I wanted...)

And needless to say, KDE5's iteration of bluedevil is no more useful than its ancestors were. The applet is showing "no adapters available". I might try blueman again, but the failure of bluetoothctl makes me think there's an underlying issue that'll need to be tackled first.

 *ct85711 wrote:*   

> I can also say I also don't use an initramfs, stopped using one over 14 years ago and never seen any reason why I need to use one.

 

I have a feeling systemd will mandate it before long, if it hasn't already :/

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> BTW, do you know you can do this with the CPU microcode as well?

 

Do you have an AMD CPU, by any chance? The reason I ask is that neither I nor bszente have been able to get CPU microcode embedded in the kernel for our Intel CPUs, and are having to use a minimal initramfs (microcode.cpio). If you do have an Intel CPU, how did you go about embedding the CPU microcode in the kernel and get it to load early?

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> I'm new to bluez5, but "bluetoothctl" actually takes keyboard input now (after a rebuild) and I've achieved pairing with and trusting my phone, but not connection: I get "Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed" (how helpful!). /var/log/messages shows this:
> 
> ```
> bluetoothd[4653]: a2dp-source profile connect failed for 5C:E8:EB:1B:1A:B7: Protocol not available
> ```
> ...

 

I'm using Bluez5 but in KDE 4, not KDE 5, so probably cannot be of much help to you there. Anyway, below I list what I have installed, in case you spot something:

```
$ eix -I blue

[I] net-libs/libbluedevil

     Available versions:  (4) 2.0_rc1 2.1

       {aqua debug}

     Installed versions:  2.1(4)(17:20:06 09/06/15)(-aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/libs/libbluedevil

     Description:         Qt wrapper for bluez used in the KDE bluetooth stack

[I] net-wireless/bluedevil

     Available versions:  (4) 2.0_rc1 2.1.1

       {aqua debug LINGUAS="ar bg bs ca ca@valencia cs da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gl hu it ja kk km ko lt mai mr ms nb nds nl pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sr@Latn sr@ijekavian sr@ijekavianlatin sr@latin sv th tr ug uk zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  2.1.1(4)(17:21:39 09/06/15)(-aqua -debug LINGUAS="en_GB pt_BR -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -mai -mr -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/bluedevil

     Description:         Bluetooth stack for KDE

[I] net-wireless/bluez

     Available versions:  4.101-r9 5.25(0/3) 5.33(0/3) ~5.34(0/3) {alsa cups debug gstreamer hid2hci +obex pcmcia (+)readline selinux systemd test test-programs +udev usb ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  5.33(17:33:13 10/09/15)(cups obex readline udev -debug -selinux -systemd -test ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            http://www.bluez.org

     Description:         Bluetooth Tools and System Daemons for Linux

[I] sys-firmware/bluez-firmware

     Available versions:  1.2^md

     Installed versions:  1.2^md(20:09:38 18/04/15)

     Homepage:            http://bluez.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Firmware for Broadcom BCM203x and STLC2300 Bluetooth chips

Found 4 matches.
```

----------

## Havin_it

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

>  *Havin_it wrote:*   BTW, do you know you can do this with the CPU microcode as well? 
> 
> Do you have an AMD CPU, by any chance? The reason I ask is that neither I nor bszente have been able to get CPU microcode embedded in the kernel for our Intel CPUs, and are having to use a minimal initramfs (microcode.cpio). If you do have an Intel CPU, how did you go about embedding the CPU microcode in the kernel and get it to load early?

 

Yep I'm AMD (and ARM) all the way these days (just happenstance, no politics). That was one reason I suspected for these issues. So no help to offer on your issue, I'm afraid. (It does seem to support my point that initramfs are becoming harder to live without, though, as I think the dev world is starting to assume you'll be using one.)

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> I'm using Bluez5 but in KDE 4, not KDE 5, so probably cannot be of much help to you there. Anyway, below I list what I have installed, in case you spot something:
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Nothing except that I don't think either of us need bluez-firmware, if we're using this adapter. Its firmware is in linux-firmware (or sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode, and sys-firmware/iw7260-ucode for the wifi part).

BTW if you're hanging back on KDE5 because of any painful memories of the KDE4 release mess, I may say that it's gone a *lot* better for me this time (apart from a certain amount of portage-hell getting all the right packages installed/migrated). Plasma's working better than it ever did, resource usage is way down (unless it's linux-4.2 or latest xorg/mesa I have to thank for that, which I doubt) and I've hit a surprisingly tiny number of new UI bugs. I'd say it's a lot more mature than KDE4 was at time of release. (New default theme is a bit meh, but if that's my main complaint it can't be bad!)

As far as my own adventures go, another reboot got bluedevil behaving better: it sees the adapter, and I was able to do pairing and trusting through the UI, and the phone happily sent a file over OBEX to the laptop. (Not about to try PAN, tethering or any of that other guff unless I have a use-case).

Still can't connect from the laptop to the phone though, with the same A2DP message appearing on every attempt. Looks like that should be my focus now, as the hardware does seem to be basically operational with no major BIOS-based hindrances.

----------

## Havin_it

Oh dear. Bad things have happened in my absence from Bluetooth-land :/

So it appears Problem #1 is bluez-5, which has dropped support for HSP/HFP/A2DP.

Some of this is now supported by PulseAudio instead, which I have been avoiding like the Plague (and per an unconfirmed mention, also GStreamer -- ditto, though maybe I could live with that).

One one reading, I may also require a half-built Intel telephony stack called ofono (on top of the above) in order to do HSP/HFP?

What a mess... just to be able to connect a pair of sodding headphones   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

